# Manas Ki Jaat Eckeh



## sdad (Aug 7, 2009)

WGJKK WGJKF!
Talking with someone recently, they justified moving away from Sikhism by quoting "Manas ke jat eckehah", yes, this is not in the context it was meant in orignally, however, I would love to hear the opinon of the gurmukhs on this forum on this subject. Gurfateh!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Manas ke jat eckehah*

Sdad ji,

Guru Fateh.


You write:



> *WGJKK WGJKF!
> Talking with someone recently, they justified moving away from Sikhism by quoting "Manas ke jat eckehah", yes, this is not in the context it was meant in orignally, however, I would love to hear the opinon of the gurmukhs on this forum on this subject. Gurfateh!*



Pardon my ignorance but it seems there is something missing in what you are trying to say. Can you please elaborate what you mean and under what context?

Please also relate the whole incidence so we can understand it better, hence interact.

Lastly, what do you understand by the quote? Please  share your own thoughts.

Thanks 

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Manas ke jat eckehah*



Tejwant Singh said:


> Sdad ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...



Tejwant ji Thank you as I was in the dark myself. Could/would benefit from more information.

Narayanjot Kaur


----------



## sdad (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Manas ke jat eckehah*



Tejwant Singh said:


> Sdad ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...


 
WGJKK WGJF!! Tejwant-ji,
Being my first posting on this site, obviously I am not up to speed as to the usual format here, so please forgive my ignorance and thank you for pointing out the required format.
To elaborate, as requested: My view is that in the correct context, this meant we all came from the one source and all humanity is the same. This to me at least, does not mean every single person or every single religion is the same (as was suggested). 
In fact, as I am sure everybody will agree, no two persons are the same.  Although I appreciate, every person is on his own spiritual path, I just get a bit annoyed when some people quote abstracts from Sikhi to justify what they are doing.
I found it somewhat peculiar, although the person concerned had moved away from being a Sikh, he insisted on quoting "Manas ke jat eckeh". I believe what was actually said was "Manas ke jat sabhai ekai pahchano" (From Akal ustat) meaning: Believe in the one true God (eckonkar) as we are all his children (All of humanity irrespective of religion).
I am hoping some of learned Gurmukhs on this forum can quote line verse to clarify this further.....

Gurfateh!


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Manas ke jat eckehah*



sdad said:


> WGJKK WGJF!! Tejwant-ji,
> Being my first posting on this site, obviously I am not up to speed as to the usual format here, so please forgive my ignorance and thank you for pointing out the required format.
> To elaborate, as requested: My view is that in the correct context, this meant we all came from the one source and all humanity is the same. This to me at least, does not mean every single person or every single religion is the same (as was suggested).
> In fact, as I am sure everybody will agree, no two persons are the same.  Although I appreciate, every person is on his own spiritual path, I just get a bit annoyed when some people quote abstracts from Sikhi to justify what they are doing.
> ...



sdad ji

An interesting observation on your part. Last evening I spent some time searching for *Manas ke jat eckeh* and did not find it. I suspected a misquote and it was. You graciously now confirm that the line  was not quoted correctly by your friend in the first place. In fact I did find *Manas ke jat sabhai ekal pahchano *right where you located it, in Akal ustat.

So I have some doubts much as you do.

1. A quote was thrown out to justify something. A quote thrown out of context on top of that.

2.  It almost never works  when we make a decision and back it up after the fact with something from our Gurus. Guruji is the FIRST place where we should go for inspiration and guidance. Guruji is the place where we go to fuel up the engine. It is not the place to go for a cup of coffee and a chat AFTER we have already decided which road we are going to travel.

3. The quote is not from Guruji -- which is OK -- except it is from Akal Ustat, which then is being used to satisfy a decision to leave Sikhi. That doesn't make sense does it? Guru Gobind Singh is the one who said the khalsa is my Guru. Why then use his words to move away from the khalsa? 

4. To be uplifted by the message that we are part of the same humanity as created by the same God is a good thing. So if those words are  true, why did your friend leave Sikhism? How does the decision to leave Sikhi make a difference if we are all part of the same humanity?

There must be  more going than you or I have before us to consider. Just my thoughts.


----------



## sdad (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Manas ke jat eckehah*

WGJKK! WGJKF!! Narayanjot Kaur-ji,

The friend that I mentioned has married a Hindu and has since given up her visible Sikh symbols, I  quoted what has been mentioned on the previous email as well as "Karni uponahh upani, kohi narah koi dourr", not that I knew more than her but that Waheguru-ji said "everybody's deeds differed some would bring them near to him and others not, anyway, I was positively ignored after that and am possibly not considered a friend anymore.....
As you say, it does not make sense for me either, but it has been on my mind for some time, hence, I put it on the forum to get other views.

Bol-chuk-maaf.
Gurfateh!


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Manas ke jat eckehah*

Well, sdad ji

I have had the same experience in the past with "friends." They did not seek the Hindu path but they definitely did not like the idea that someOne other than they was making decisions on behalf of our relatedness in one way or the other.

There come times when old friends of long standing with whom one shares may memories, maybe even years and years of shared experienced, MUST part ways. It is sad, but it happens. The way I see it -- if each is to have the vitality of her own self and being, then for each to thrive, they have to part ways.

That is why Gurbani says there is One True Friend.  Not trying to be overbearing -- but friendships are for a time only I suppose. It was hard and it was sad each and every time. 

Seloka of Kabir ji

ਨਦੀ ਨਾਵ ਸੰਜੋਗ ਜਿਉ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਮਿਲਹੈ ਆਇ ॥੮੦॥
  nadhee naav sanjog jio bahur n milehai aae ||80||
  Life is like people meeting on a boat on a river; they shall not meet again. ||80||


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Manas ke jat eckehah*



> WGJKK WGJKF!
> Talking with someone recently, they justified moving away from Sikhism by quoting "Manas ke jat eckehah", yes, this is not in the context it was meant in orignally, however, I would love to hear the opinon of the gurmukhs on this forum on this subject. Gurfateh!



While I hardly qualify as a Gurmukh I do have an opinion.

Everyone has a way of life.  Sikhi is a particular way of life.  For me, it is the only way I am happy, fulfilled, heading in the direction I want to go.  It is not for everyone.  In fact, I suspect it will be only for a few for a long, long time.

One can always find a justification to do what one wants.  If this young woman wishes to leave the Saadh Sangat, that is her right.  No one should be held against her/his will.  That is definitely unSikh.

The Sikh way of life is not easy.  Not everyone can or wants to live that way.  It is especially difficult when one's life is bound to someone of another faith.  It can be done, and is excedingly difficult.

We are all where we are on this journey back home.  I would certainly have a very serious talk with this person;  in the end, if she wishes to go, she can go.

Be sure, though, that she is aware that all four doors of the gurudwara remain open, should she choose to return.

Chardi kala!  :ice:

Mai


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Manas ke jat eckehah*

bit old topic

but this line intrigued me a bit:

<Be sure, though, that she is aware that all four doors of the gurudwara remain open, should she choose to return.>

though not nitpicking on you Mai ji, does it mean that she has left Gurudwara if she does not maintain the outer symbols or whatever sdad ji meant to say.

also,

Guru ji have mentioned about Gurmukh and Manmukh.

from what sdad ji have shared, do you rate her as Gurmukh or Manmukh?

i know i will get a question to share my "thoughts" soon ,

will reserve my comments for that


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 12, 2009)

Huck_Finn ji,



> though not nitpicking on you Mai ji, does it mean that she has left Gurudwara if she does not maintain the outer symbols or whatever sdad ji meant to say.



Actually, I will pretty much accept anyone as a Sikh who says s/he is a Sikh regardless of appearance, if it appears to me that person is a Sikh according to the SRM.  (Now, have I confused everyone?)

Certainly, if she "owes allegiance" to some other religion, she would need to disavow that to be a Sikh.  Joining another religion is most certainly leaving the gurudwara.  I cannot say what sbad meant;  I can only speak for myself.

And nitpick on me all you like.  I grew up with 7 older brothers who had honed nitpicking to a fine art.


----------

